# APBC Training & Events Facility (Deltona, Florida)..



## BrooklynYards

It's OFFICIAL!! The APBC Training & Events Facility @ Borinquen Farms in Deltona, FL (Central Florida) is now OPEN every WEDNESDAY from 6-9pm for Weight Pull, Obedience training, and much more.. This is our private facility hosting varies events from conformation, weight pull, obedience, lure coursing and sporting events(PSA, French Ring, Schutzhund)... APA, ABKC and Irondog now being scheduled.. More info coming soon!!

APBC DOGS| PITBULL CLUB| APBT CLUB| AMERICAN BULLY CLUB| FLORIDA PITBULL SHOWS| FLORIDA BULLY SHOWS| TRI STATE PITBULL SHOWS| TRI STATE BULLY SHOWS| NATION WIDE PITBULL CLUB| NATIONWIDE BULLY CLUB

























































left field








right field
















Restrooms








Kitchen








Pig cooking area

















Past Working Wednesdays

The APBC Training & Events Facility @ Borinquen Farms in Deltona, FL (Central Florida) is now OPEN every WEDNESDAY from 6-9pm for Weight Pull, Obedience training, and much more..

Obedience and CGC training from 6-7pm with Mike Cote

Weight pull training from 6-9pm with Paul Rivera

APBC Training & Events Facility in Deltona, FL Info Update:

Club Weight Pull & Conditioning Coach: Coach P. Rivera of 360 Turnaround K9 Training

Club Obedience Trainer: Mike Cote of Orlando Bully Rescue will offer Wednesday weekly Level 1 training classes from 6-9pm ($10 public, $5 for official club members) individual training available by appt.

Protection Coach: Joel Rhea

Hunting Coach: Rusty Rogers

~All coaches are actively involved in their sports & more..

Canine Good Citizenship (CGC) Training & testing will also be available..

----Future 1-2 day Seminars and Trainers----

John Lockett of K9-Perfection will offer Obedience level 1-4, Protection 1-5, Aggressive Dog Rehab, Detection both drugs, bomb and tracking. Along with both decoys and handler seminars.. Private training available by appt.

A (2) Day APBTs Intro to Dog Sports by Etienne Poulin is now being scheduled... More info coming soon!

THIS IS A PRIVATE FACILITY OPEN TO THE PUBLIC WEDNESDAYS 6-9PM

<Intro. offer>

SINGLE YEARLY APBC CLUB MEMBERSHIP (ONE PERSON/UNLIMITED DOGS) $25

FAMILY YEARLY APBC CLUB MEMBERSHIP (PARENTS/KIDS/UNLIMITED DOGS) $35

MEMBERSHIP> Entrance to the clubhouse and future shows & events, use of all training equipment, discounts on seminars/training classes/ and much more..

CLUB GUEST WITH UNLIMITED DOGS $5

PUBLIC ENTRANCE $10

*More equipment is being added*


----------



## BrooklynYards

Hours extended for Working Wednesdays>> 6pm-Midnight


----------



## william williamson

Now how dang cool is this?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

We need something like that here in TN! Man, my dog and a few others' I know of would be so happy to have a place like that to get together at lol.


----------



## angelbaby

I saw someone post this on FB , thought it was beautiful there. Wish we had something like this here.


----------



## Nanzalone

where is this in deltona


----------



## EckoMac

That's awesome! I wish Deltona wasn't an hour and a half away. 
Make sure you post events please. If they are on weekends, I will totally make the trip.


----------



## BrooklynYards

APBC Training & Events Center - Club - Deltona, FL | Facebook
3476 Florentine St, Deltona, FL

We will be changing our schedule after this Wednesday. Info will be updated once we speak to all the members tomorrow.


----------



## josif

First of all Where is Borinquen Farms in Detonate, then provide me the 
complete information about this Offer. mean What I do for join your 
good looking place where I trained my brave Bolio for pulling Weights,
...............

buy dog treats recipes


----------



## performanceknls

look at the post above yours, it has all the info then you can look it up with GPS


----------

